# Transmisor de video



## deivy_nata (Ene 23, 2010)

hola a todos, que tal??
estoy buscando un transmisor de video para ponerlo en un coche de radiocontrol, va con una camara pequeña y va grabando, pero yo quiero que me la transmita y poder ver la imagen por la television o conectandola al ordenador

por la red encontre este pero es demasiado caro, si alguno sabe de algun otro transmisor que me lo diga, muchas gracias
http://www.hicam.com/pro_x2.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

yo hace un tiempo habia conseguido el circuito de un transmisor de tv, que estaba buenisimo, y solo utilizaba transistores...era muy simple y tenia muy buen alcance...unos 100 Mts

cuando llegue a mi casa lo busco y lo subo aca en el post.

1 pregunta: la camara es de video o es webcam??
porque si es webcam necesitas ademas todo el circuito conversor analogico digital...etc..etc

saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 23, 2010)

*deivy_nata: *
El video compuesto no lo podes transmitir, se transmite modulado en un canal de Radio Frecuencia con lo que tenes que hacer un enlace de RF (transmisor - receptor). El receptor lo conectas directo a un TV en el canal que corresponda o lo sacas por video compuesto nuevamente.

Puedes probar haciendo una antena a un modulador de RF de una casetera de video vieja.. saliendo en canal 3-4 y probando en un tv a ver como lo recibe.. o puedes buscar como amplificar esa primer etapa de RF.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

si eso ya lo se...por eso te digo que yo tengo el circuito de transmisor de tv y se recibe en un canal de aire...

creo que tambien hay circuitos sencillos de transmision de tv en www.pablin.com

ya t paso el link

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 23, 2010)

No se como ordena el foro, mi respuesta fue a quien abrio el hilo, no a vos DJ DRACO


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

no pasa nada elbrujo, no te preocupes, no lo dije de mala onda.

solamente queriamos ayudar a nuestr@ amig@ 

saludos.


----------



## deivy_nata (Ene 23, 2010)

gracias djdraco creo que el circuito me vendra muy bien, no te preocupes que la camara es en video conpuesto no es webcam

gracias a ti tambien el brujo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 23, 2010)

Todo bien DJ DRACO


----------



## deivy_nata (Ene 31, 2010)

bueno aqui vengo con otra duda, quiero saber si esta camara envia la señal a la tele, es decir, si con la antena de la television analógica voy a poder ver las imagenes que envie la cámara. yo creo que si porque la frecuencia de emisión de la imagen esta dentro de las frecuencias de los canales de tv, pero ante la duda prefiero preguntar 

http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19821

bueno de antemano muchas gracias y espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Trabaja en 2.4 ghz y tiene 4 canales es decir podes poner 4 camaras sin que se interfieran entre si, el tema es que tenes que comprar en algun otro lado el receptor. La tv tradicional no llega a esas frecuencias... no esta claro si es una camara IP no lo dice en ningun lado o no lo veo.. si fuera Ip se ve desde una computadora con una red interna o desde internet


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

No, leyendo con detalle no es una cámara IP, no es Wifi ni nada standard. Necesitas un receptor específico a 2.4 GHz. 
Sería mejor, ya que vives en España, que te compres los módulos específicos que vende tu "vecino" aqui:
http://www.electronicarc.com/catalogo/index.php?cPath=43_49_71&osCsid=83155108dee80eafcb7cbb7ac26d683b


----------



## Dario (Abr 12, 2010)

hola dj draco.
me interesa el videotransmisor del segundo link, ¿cual es el que hiciste vos? pregunto por sabes de que medida son los alambres del T1. porque dice:  El transformador T1 esta formado en su primario por 7 vueltas de alambre mientras que su secundario está compuesto por 18 vueltas. pero no dice la medida de alambre que hay que usar... 
saludosss


----------



## tiank1223 (Sep 7, 2011)

hola, alguie puede me puede ayudar poniendo un ciruito de tv pero k funcione y k sea de largo alcanzee en la banda e UHF lo necesito urgente
 gracias


----------



## egimeno (Sep 7, 2011)

tiank1223 dijo:


> hola, alguie puede me puede ayudar poniendo un ciruito de tv pero k funcione y k sea de largo alcanzee en la banda e UHF lo necesito urgente
> gracias


Claro, y yo necesito un coche k sea muy caro y k me lo regalen, es urgente.

Hombre, aparte de que no das ninguna pista de lo que necesitas, circuito de TV para UHF..., se me ocurren decenas de montajes relacionados con UHF...no te vamos a hacer aqui la practica de clase, ya que tienes internet y puedes navegar, moléstate en buscar, habrá más de mil circuitos publicados, no abuses. Los foros son para consultar dudas, no para pedir que te hagan el trabajo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2011)

Ups perdón si se dió a entender otra cosa...yo no dije haber armado el circuito..es uno de esos tantos que me interesaron pero jamás arme... asi que no se bien lo del trafo


----------

